# thedudes frog room!



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Hello all!

i figure i have a decent enough collection now and a frog room in the works that i can have a thread about it 

im going to be changing some things around over the next couple months but here is how the room is now.

1st wall









2nd wall









3rd wall










a close up of my blue jeans tank. ill get better shots later.










a close up of some of the ranitomeya tanks. ill get better shots later.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Looking good man! It's about time you made a thread for your frog room .


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

very nice.. sweet setups you got there. I like all those vert tanks, what size are they? are those other tanks custom?


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

i really like those vert tanks.... Very nice Adam


----------



## Steve25 (Jan 29, 2010)

Awesome job! Thanks for the pictures


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice room! How big is that blue jeans tank? And how many of 'em you got?


----------



## maverick3x6 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hey man... you might want to watch out for that giant snake hanging from your curtains... he may try and eat the frogs! ;-)


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

thanks for the kind words guys! ya luis i figured its time, especially since im going to be remodeling a bit.




maverick3x6 said:


> Hey man... you might want to watch out for that giant snake hanging from your curtains... he may try and eat the frogs! ;-)


nah, hes nice. i might even try a mix tank with him 




eos said:


> Nice room! How big is that blue jeans tank? And how many of 'em you got?


i have a pair and the tank is a 75 gallon. they have been laying and transporting so i must be doing something right! even found a clutch of 14!




Reefer420 said:


> very nice.. sweet setups you got there. I like all those vert tanks, what size are they? are those other tanks custom?


the verts are 18 gallons. ya those others are custom 26 gallons my dad got for free from a medical place when they got bought out. lucky me


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

here are some tank pictures. sorry about the glare.

first wall, 'southern' variabilis. dont mind the sticker resin, it wont come off.











first wall, 'varadero' imitators











second wall, 'baja huallaga' imitators, its grown in a lot since this.











second wall, 'lowland' fantastica, this tank is getting redone soon.











more tank pictures to come!!! in the meantime, here is one of my 'blackwater' vents


















thanks!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Wow... that's one sick looking vent! Beautiful colors.
Are you planning on selling some BJ froglets when the time comes... with a dendroboard discount? *wink wink*


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

eos said:


> Wow... that's one sick looking vent! Beautiful colors.
> Are you planning on selling some BJ froglets when the time comes... with a dendroboard discount? *wink wink*


thanks! well, ill be selling them to people with a lot of experience with pumilio. and also to people who already have them and want to get some new blood involved.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Wow, the vent's legs are really blue in those pics, very nice. They look a lot like my Iquitos red-orange vents. Good luck with the blue jeans.
Bryan


----------



## Bob Fraser (Nov 21, 2007)

Dude nice frog room. You might try " Goof Off " (just use a tiny bit on a rag) to remove the sticker resin from the glass.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

Baltimore Bryan said:


> Wow, the vent's legs are really blue in those pics, very nice. They look a lot like my Iquitos red-orange vents. Good luck with the blue jeans.
> Bryan


ya they are probably my favorite of the vents ive seen. thank you, im hoping everyone that has them will get them more populated in the hobby.


ill try goof off next thanks!


----------



## sassyoasis (Jul 22, 2010)

I know where I would want to live if I was a frog! 

Very Nice btw!


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

some more frog pics! when i have time ill get some more pics of the tanks and frogs.





























green lamasi froglet


----------



## Ola (Jul 21, 2010)

I just love your frogs prictures


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Great pictures, very nice frogs. I gotta say, my favorites are the southern variabilis and the retics, with the blue jeans coming in a close third, but I wish I had any of them.  Did you get any eggs after that picture of the variabilis?


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

thanks guys!




Baltimore Bryan said:


> Did you get any eggs after that picture of the variabilis?


yep! 2 clutches! these guys are doing great for me. ill get some pictures of my first froglet from them as well. its about to pop its front legs.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

That's awesome. I've been thinking about some southern variabilis for awhile, but these pics completely convinced me. As soon as I get money (just built a new rack.) Keep up the breeding with them. How about your stunning retics, any eggs from them?


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

nope still waiting on retics. i originally put what looked like a 1.1 in the tank but i havent heard calling and the supposed female is a little skinnier now. its hard to tell what that means, the supposed female could be a stressed male. not sure, they act like a 1.1 around eachother and no fighting yet. they are WAY more bold than i expected them to be though!


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

Well good luck with them too. I will be getting some retics eventually, maybe after the vanzos and southern variabilis. They look like such a stunning frog.


----------



## Tadbit (Jul 16, 2010)

Great room and Stunning frogs!!! 

Please keep the pics coming!


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

some more frog shots, enjoy!


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

2 more...











so close!!!


----------



## GRIMM (Jan 18, 2010)

Wow you have like all my favorite darts...Only species missing is a Fantastica...In any case, FANTASIC FROGS!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Really gorgeous frogs! Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Baltimore Bryan (Sep 6, 2006)

That retic looks incredible. How bold are they for you?


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

thanks guys!



GRIMM said:


> Wow you have like all my favorite darts...Only species missing is a Fantastica...In any case, FANTASIC FROGS!


i have lowland fants! ill look for an old picture of them. unfortunately they are pretty shy.



Baltimore Bryan said:


> That retic looks incredible. How bold are they for you?


the retics are surprisingly bold. i figured they would be shy but they are always out.


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

found some!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Great pics, love the Retic...Your camera really seems to make all the frog's colors pop. Or maybe its just your skill...but what are you using?


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

pretty sure its not skill  im using a Nikon D80


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

thedude said:


> pretty sure its not skill  im using a Nikon D80


Actually If you got shots that were good off a Nikon it must be skill!!! OOH score one for the Canon people!  Actually I'm in neither camp, or any camp at all there are great cameras made by most of the major players....but that was to good to pass up


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

haha, nice dave 


just got another fant picture.










first healthy southern variabilis froglet!


----------

